# Too much yard for reel mower?



## Skibrett3211 (Aug 14, 2021)

Good evening! I'm new to the forums but very passionate about lawn care and have loved browsing topics on here for a while. I currently have a toro zero turn and cut around 1.5"-2" but I am thinking/wanting to take it to the next level. I'm not sure the total square footage but have a pretty big yard. Pair that with Georgia heat and the contemplation begins about if walking a reel mower is the best option.

What do you guys think and cut yourselves?


----------



## Philly_Gunner (Apr 23, 2019)

I was doing 26k with a GM 1600. It was a lot!! Once you add in your trim pass, edging, rotary scissor work and then the actual mow, I was looking at 4 hours and about 5 miles of walking…3 times a week!! If I had 10k or less, I would have continued. I've put the reel low obsession on hold until I can find a triplex that is in good shape for a decent price.


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

I would think the answer lies in the question, "Why do you already have a ZT mower?"

Do you legitimately have the time to walk that yard 2-3 times a week in the middle of a 3 month 100 degree summer? Yes, you can mow in the morning when it's "only" 85 and muggy as all get out.

Personally I'd rather spend the $150-200 on a manual reel and try it out first and see what I thought. If you decide you like it and it's doable, then marketplace the manual reel and get yourself a powered reel.


----------



## Skibrett3211 (Aug 14, 2021)

This is my first yard after living in the city. A ZT was what I thought was the best option. But as I'm growing to love doing the work and want to go lower, a reel is really the only way to go.

I do have the time. As I already cut 2-3 times a week now. (Need to look into some sort of growth regulator next season haha). It is a big investment into a powered reel, as I would like to keep the ZT for cleanup (bagging), scalping, etc.

Been browsing swardmans and alletts. For cartridge options. And a 20-22" cut would prob take a while on my front yard compared to the 42" ZT. Haha


----------



## Automate (Aug 14, 2020)

BTW it really helps to know the square footage of each section of your lawn. You will need it in order to spray/spread fertilizer, herbicides, etc.

There are links here to tools that allow you to draw your lawn on a map and it will calculate the approximate area. https://www.greenviewfertilizer.com/articles/how-to-calculate-your-yard-s-square-footage-online-tools/


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

Cartersville? Ball ground?

Looks like alot for the demands of Bermuda


----------



## Skibrett3211 (Aug 14, 2021)

I'm in Mcdonough, about 40 minutes south of Atlanta.

So it looks like my front is 8k and back is 4K. If that helps narrow anything recommendations down.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

I mow 12K with a GM1000 or Flex-21. It takes me just under 2 hours total for set up, cut, trim, and blow. Greensmowers are self-propelled so it's really just a lot of walking and sweating.


----------



## Skibrett3211 (Aug 14, 2021)

I think I'm down to give this a shot next season! But fot a complete newbie, what would you recommend mower wise? I've looked for used toro stuff, but haven't been able to find anything that looks in great shape. Just seems hard to go that route versus a swordman or allett new for the same price.


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

Don't let @Redtwin fool you, he actually only uses he reel mower 3/4 times a year, the rest of the growing season his yard is covered in sand :mrgreen: :lol:


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

@Skibrett3211 I would look for a Peachtree Legacy 30" if I were going to cut that much yard.


----------



## southernbuckeye (Sep 29, 2019)

You can buy a used triplex for not a ton more than a new walk behind reel mower. That would make quick work of your yard.


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

Spammage said:


> @Skibrett3211 I would look for a Peachtree Legacy 30" if I were going to cut that much yard.


 :thumbup:. @reidgarner had one.

I'd think 25" min... for the long game @Redtwin ?


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

Have you considered a TruCut c27? It should handle your hill very well - even pulling you up if you let it! And it won't force you into sub-1/2" HOC that most greens mowers excel at, as that's where the 'reel craziness' seems to begin. Your open 12k sqft would be a joy to mow with that beast.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

If you are handy and decent at fixing things, I would go with a used triplex, put some money into it and you could mow that lawn in probably 30 minutes or less as it looks pretty wide open. Just know that going with a reel mower will open up a whole new can of worms as you go down the rabbit hole


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

Amoo316 said:


> Don't let @Redtwin fool you, he actually only uses he reel mower 3/4 times a year, the rest of the growing season his yard is covered in sand :mrgreen: :lol:


Hello, my name is Redtwin and I'm a sand addict...

I agree going the triplex route. It would be a little tight for me in some spots but I still consider it occasionally. If I could find one for a decent price, I'd jump on it. I'd also love to have a wider walk-behind as well. Based on the OP photos, a triplex would work very well there.


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

I certainly wouldn't want to cut it with anything small. The 20-21 mowers might be a bit under sized if you wanna get it done in decent time.


----------



## JayGo (Jun 13, 2019)

There is definitely a lot more "tinkering" that goes along with using a reel mower. It's not like a rotary where you crank the motor and start cutting.

Because of the time required to cut that much sq footage ON TOP OF the extra time reel mowers typically require, I'd say the standard 20" or 21" reels would probably make your mow time longer.
But maybe you're one of the guys that doesn't mind a longer mow time.


----------



## Boy_meets_lawn (Sep 27, 2020)

If I cut my whole yard which is 10.5k it takes me about 2 hours with a 22" reel to get everything done. I think a 26" reel or larger would be your best option. A triplex would be the best option but if you haven't setup a cutting unit before there is a bit of a learning curve and the fact that you have 3 to adjust and maintain.


----------



## Skibrett3211 (Aug 14, 2021)

Thanks for all the helpful info. My wife "may" kill me for just getting a reel mower and spending more time in the yard than I already do. She "would" kill me if I brought home a triplex!!! &#128514;&#128514;

Another 30 minutes cutting isn't going to kill me. I do agree I'd like a bigger cut but I'm leaning towards a swardman as I have reel rollers and reel works close for help getting started with servicing/etc. I'm not the most handy mechanic (tech guys by trade) so I think an older greens mower or a triplex would be a little daunting for my first one.

A guys is selling a Edwin 2.0 55 used in my area with 5 blade reel and 10 blade reel. Low hours. For $2500. Is that a good deal. $3600 new with those specs.


----------



## Retromower (Jan 28, 2021)

I would think that problem wouldnt be much could the mower handle it but could you handle walking that 3 times a week, every week?
If you already have a zero turn, either its a luxury item or you actually need it and try to walk that much yard, several times a week could be a real shock.
I know that I personally wouldnt try to reel mow that much yard but everyone is different and maybe you have the spare time and dedication.


----------



## gooodawgs (Jul 10, 2020)

:thumbup: I do about 20K of turf with my GM1600. Some days I just mow, don't edge to save time. The mower does go pretty fast, especially compared to other walk behinds. I can do it all in about an 1 hr 15 if I hustle and don't double cut. If you exercise, switch out a run or walk for a mow and kill two birds with 1 stone. And if you stay on top of it, it's actually an enjoyable process. Listen to an audio book or podcast and the time is spent mowing, exercising, and potentially learning. Sounds a little cheesy but it's true


----------



## robbybobby (May 15, 2017)

Agreed on the triplex. Its easy to spend other peoples money but you'd be able to double cut that in 25min without edging.


----------



## nichord (Jul 9, 2020)

I started the season mowing around 30K with my GM1600. I was about to die cutting every other day at almost 2hrs when I was pushing the Bermuda to try to fill in some spots before starting PGR. We had a hiking trip planned this summer with my older teenage boys in the Rockies, so the exercise was worth it for preparing for that trip. Once under regulation, the cuts went to every 5 days when I got the PGR dialed in. When the heat really hit, then I pulled back on some of the backyard area and made a fairway type shaped cut around the porch area in the back. My front yard is 9K and then I am cutting another 6K in the back now. Cut time is around an hour. You can always play with what all you cut with the reel and then rotary some stuff as well. If you can find a triplex, then you can do some really quick cuts and wouldn't have to regulate as much or possibly at all. If you go with a walk behind then I would say you want to plan on using PGR to slow things down. The unicorn pee (pgr) has been amazing besides just the slow down in vertical growth. I have around 15K of pasture common Bermuda 
on the very back of my property that has turned into a completely different grass with the PGR. Nothing like a hybrid but a tolerable grass vs common that is not under regulation. I am going to be looking for a triplex when I can so I can cut my entire acre with it. It's a rabbit hole for sure, but the grass looks amazing cut low.


----------



## rotolow (May 13, 2020)

Skibrett3211 said:


> Thanks for all the helpful info. My wife "may" kill me for just getting a reel mower and spending more time in the yard than I already do. She "would" kill me if I brought home a triplex!!! 😂😂
> 
> Another 30 minutes cutting isn't going to kill me. I do agree I'd like a bigger cut but I'm leaning towards a swardman as I have reel rollers and reel works close for help getting started with servicing/etc. I'm not the most handy mechanic (tech guys by trade) so I think an older greens mower or a triplex would be a little daunting for my first one.
> 
> A guys is selling a Edwin 2.0 55 used in my area with 5 blade reel and 10 blade reel. Low hours. For $2500. Is that a good deal. $3600 new with those specs.


Just note that not just the additional time per cut but also additional cuts per week to maintain a certain HOC with the desired visual appearance. All very personal decisions and I think reel low bermuda is the pinnacle of a residential lawn- buuuut you also might need to consider PGR or other cultural practices to keep up.

I've got a relatively large area to cut and use a 42" rotary. With Cut, trim, and blow I'm in for ~3 hours. I cut twice a week and trim once. With work and a young family I'm maxed out on yard care time.


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

Skibrett3211 said:


> Thanks for all the helpful info. My wife "may" kill me for just getting a reel mower and spending more time in the yard than I already do. She "would" kill me if I brought home a triplex!!! 😂😂
> 
> Another 30 minutes cutting isn't going to kill me. I do agree I'd like a bigger cut but I'm leaning towards a swardman as I have reel rollers and reel works close for help getting started with servicing/etc. I'm not the most handy mechanic (tech guys by trade) so I think an older greens mower or a triplex would be a little daunting for my first one.
> 
> A guys is selling a Edwin 2.0 55 used in my area with 5 blade reel and 10 blade reel. Low hours. For $2500. Is that a good deal. $3600 new with those specs.


You will be out there for a long time with that swardman. Good thing is you can cut higher, because it's going to happen where you just can't get out there or don't want too.

I would suggest looking around for a machine in good shape. I wouldn't pay the $2500 for an older swardman, but you may like it, s d feel comfortable having service in NGA.


----------



## Skibrett3211 (Aug 14, 2021)

Okay so here's an update. I have a friend in the sod industry that got me a brand new Allett Kensington 17 for a stupid price. I know that's way to small to do my entire yard so I was thinking about starting here. Let me know what you guys think and how I should proceed.

1. Start with just my back yard, around 4K. Does have some hills, should I be worried? Pictures below. 
2. I want to overseed this fall and give myself more time on the mower and see if this is the route I want to go for the whole yard.

What should I do about these bare patches? They are in a lot of shade most of the day. So not sure there's much to be done.


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

Overseeding in the fall is for cool season turf, not bermuda.

Edit: Also you can either thin out the shade issues or expand your natural areas. Bermuda NEEDS the sun.


----------



## monsonman (Dec 9, 2020)

In regards to your concern with the hills, I know of at least 1 member here who put a couple strips of skateboard tape around his rear drum and according to him that helped tremendously with maintaining traction. Just something to consider if you find the mower is struggling.

Good luck and go find the Allett specific forum if you have any mechanical questions about your mower.


----------



## socerplaye (Jun 14, 2018)

For a while I just cut the front of my property with a reel and kept the back yard mowed with a zero turn. I mowed with a Jacobsen 526a and it would take me a good 2 hours to mow 15k square feet. Weedeat, edge and blow and it would take me about 3 hours all together.





I decided I wanted to mow everything short and invested in a triplex. It still takes longer than my zero turn did but the cut quality is better. This is my first season reel mowing and it's all a work in progress but I'm starting to get the hang of the triplex and a system down. Looking forward to next season where I can scalp it lower and hopefully maintain at .5" instead of .75".


----------



## nichord (Jul 9, 2020)

@socerplaye Looks beautiful. Just curious, are you using PGR along with the triplex? Or did the triplex make it easy enough to cut as needed without? With .75" HOC are you cutting 2x per week?


----------



## socerplaye (Jun 14, 2018)

@nichord I dabbled with PGR once this season when I was just using the 526a. The riding mower does definitely help but I still mow every 3-4 days. I bought grass catchers for my triplex and it helps but I plan on using PGR next year for the whole season. Just trying to figure out a reasonable way to spray 35k square feet.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

I wouldn't even consider all that walking. No way, but if you spray t nex and paclo combo maybe you can cut once every two weeks.


----------



## Bombers (Jul 14, 2020)

There's still enough time left in the season to wet your feet since you'll be mowing about 2x a week. If you overseed you might get burnt out from mowing a year straight.


----------



## TampaBayFL (Jul 24, 2020)

Amoo316 said:


> Overseeding in the fall is for cool season turf, not bermuda.
> 
> Edit: Also you can either thin out the shade issues or expand your natural areas. Bermuda NEEDS the sun.


Yeah.....My direct experience, and honestly that of 100+ other houses in my neighborhood is that unfortunately Bermuda simply will not grow well at all if it is not getting a lot of sun consistently. Its honestly a hopeless pursuit without sun. Even the PGA golf course superintendent told me same. Areas that have become excessively shady over the years they have removed the Bermuda and put in Zoysia. I did the same for my yard.

Overseeding Bermuda I think is a pain......but the golf course does usually do it for the tournament since they want to be 100% sure the course is perfectly green and full for the event in March.


----------



## Skibrett3211 (Aug 14, 2021)

Yeah I can't do much about the shady areas due to 3 50+ year old white oaks with canopy's at 40 ft. Guess I could try to push it alittle harder next year and or plugging some. If not I guess it will just mean expanding my beds alittle further out.

Zoysia would mean taking the whole back yard out I'm guessing? Not sure that would be in my scope for the next few years.

As far as overseeding PRG, I've seen quite a few people in the south have good luck with it. I hate being out of the yard for a good 5 months and this may be a good opportunity to get to know the reel mower world and give the kids a nice green yard for those warm days during the winter. Thoughts? And I crazy?


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

Skibrett3211 said:


> As far as overseeding PRG, I've seen quite a few people in the south have good luck with it. I hate being out of the yard for a good 5 months and this may be a good opportunity to get to know the reel mower world and give the kids a nice green yard for those warm days during the winter. Thoughts? And I crazy?


This is my misunderstanding. I thought you were going to overseed your Bermuda with Bermuda. Overseeding Bermuda with PRG is most certainly a thing.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

I have been mowing my 20k with a 26" Jake since 2018. The time it takes depends on your layout, I can do a full service in 2.5 hrs, mid-week mows are just a quick 1.25-1.5 blast over it to keep it maintained. Edge and trim 1x week. I spray plenty of PGR too and that's pretty much a must at my height of .500".

There's nothing stopping you from carving out a smaller, low-cut area just to play. Can be just a couple thousand sq ft to start and then decide from there.


----------

